
Scammers and Spammers: Inside Online Dating's Sex Bot Con Job - nols
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/scammers-and-spammers-inside-online-datings-sex-bot-con-job-20160201
======
zeristor
A whopping 59 percent of all online traffic — not just dating sites — is
generated by bots, according to the tech analyst firm, Are You a Human.

There's a tech analyst firm that applies the Voight-Kampf test?

